# What gadget could you not live without?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

I am after a new gadget (gadgets anonymous) and am after suggestions from your good selves?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

iPhone, as sad as it sounds, it actually changes your life.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to agree with Gaz, but I think it is the phone AND the contract which changes the way you use it over other phones.
I have had a smartphone for donkeys years and have always feared using half of its functions because of the costs associated with using data all the time. The O2 contract frees you from such a large portion of that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't stand "gadgets" myself, just irritate me - I don't have a mobile, PDA, sat nav, etc, and refuse to use them. A computer and internet connection does me fine.

Not very helpful, sorry


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

iphone here aswell, need my tunes and the best phone I have ever owned.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont use gadgets really,no iphone no ipod (infact i hate ipods) I dont have satnav.Just a boggo mobile(with a 2gb mem card with music on) and my pc is the most technology Ive got.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

G220 said:


> Can't stand "gadgets" myself, just irritate me - I don't have a mobile, PDA, sat nav, etc, and refuse to use them. A computer and internet connection does me fine.
> 
> Not very helpful, sorry


Go stand in the corner.

Ipod touch, wouldn't be without that now.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Blackberry, cannot leave the house without it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

neilos said:


> Go stand in the corner.
> 
> Ipod touch, wouldn't be without that now.


Anything made by apple - get out.:wave:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Ah nah, you cant knock Apple - fantastic stuff, love my iPods and would not be without my iPhone now either - brilliant kit.
But to be honest, my next fav although not really a gadget is my Porter Cable polisher - I enjoy using it and it recently turned a £100 banger into a £300 pay day for me - with just a few hours work - fab


----------



## AquaAuto-shakey (Jan 19, 2009)

plankton said:


> Blackberry, cannot leave the house without it.


i second this !!!! didnt expect it but its such a big part of my social life and my business now too


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

What annoying adverts for the iPhone!! Thanks but I would rather pick a resturant properly rather than shake a silly device to choose - perhaps when they thought of this they forgot that this was the UK, full of more rubbish places to eat out than you can shake a stick (or iPhone, it seems) at.

Same goes for those silly "only on Wii" adverts - I wish that woman would shut up with her annoying voice too, and I don't particulary want to see that eejit football manager and his family pretending to play games.

Anyway, I think it is time for my medication.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

G220 said:


> What annoying adverts for the iPhone!! Thanks but I would rather pick a resturant properly rather than shake a silly device to choose - perhaps when they thought of this they forgot that this was the UK, full of more rubbish places to eat out than you can shake a stick (or iPhone, it seems) at.
> 
> Same goes for those silly "only on Wii" adverts - I wish that woman would shut up with her annoying voice too, and I don't particulary want to see that eejit football manager and his family pretending to play games.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is time for my medication.


:lol:Actually agree with you there - some of the apps are annoyingly not UK friendly - and I wouldn't Wii on a Wii if it was on fire.....


----------



## AquaAuto-shakey (Jan 19, 2009)

G220 said:


> What annoying adverts for the iPhone!! Thanks but I would rather pick a resturant properly rather than shake a silly device to choose - perhaps when they thought of this they forgot that this was the UK, full of more rubbish places to eat out than you can shake a stick (or iPhone, it seems) at.
> 
> Same goes for those silly "only on Wii" adverts - I wish that woman would shut up with her annoying voice too, and I don't particulary want to see that eejit football manager and his family pretending to play games.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is time for my medication.


lol i think it is time m8


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL G220.
But yeah you are right, it is without doubt one of the worst applications though. It had no entries for Bath or Bristol I found last time I used it.
There is a lot of **** on the app store that is for sure, you have to look hard to find the proper apps that are not novelty items


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

HTC Touch Diamond :thumb:


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

dezzy said:


> HTC Touch Diamond :thumb:


Have to admit I am a HTC WM fan, I take it you like it?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> iPhone, as sad as it sounds, it actually changes your life.


i bet you haven't got a GF,cause your to in love with this bloody iPhone :wall:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Curently my HTC TyTn2 before that the SPV M3100 then the M500 and the M1000 gotta love HTC. I have been useing tom tom on them all. The rubish about the price plan I have had unlimited data for years without problems or huge expense £18.40 a month for my contract. Use the pda as a modem for the laptop and netbook no problems. Its a shame that few people realise there are better devices out there for most things. The ipod is a great design but the quality of the sound from them is poor, the ones I have used IMO i know the stock earphones are crap but even useing decent ones or connected to an alternative output there are miles better devices out there.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> iPhone, as sad as it sounds, it actually changes your life.


Totally agree. Never been a gadget man, but got an Iphone recently and will never look back!!!a nust have IMO


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

iphone here to. Owned my 1st Gen since May last year and i'm still finding new things its capable of. Yesterday sync'ed all my contacts with Google Mail but more impressively (well it was for me after having to deal with two different calendars) sync'ed both my work and personal calendars to google calendar and now whenever I add a new event to either my outlook here in work or iphone calendar app the two will sync so both are identical. Perfect.

Games are pretty good to.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

My Cars Central locking function......

Im lost without it!

iPhone is good and you can waste some time, but by no means perfect, camera is poor and cant do half the things my O2 XDA IIs could 5 years ago.....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Laptop


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

My Blackberry Bold..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i Phone


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

iPhone, its not the best thing ever but its very useful on the move for quickly checking things (love Blackberry too). New iPhone o/s v3.0 will add most of functionality it lacks.


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

My Mac.

Since I got it I have chnaged the way I use the way I work


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

MarkH said:


> Have to admit I am a HTC WM fan, I take it you like it?


Yep, the touch diamond is great :thumb: Had it for almost a year now and other than the battery life I can't really fault it. But I work at a PC all day anyway so can charge it at my desk.

Can't wait til the Touch Diamond 2 comes out soon. The specs are even better.

I'm a big fan of Apple (I use a macbook at home) but just didn't fancy an iPhone. Just far too large and not good enough specs. The HTC TD is a good size and can do everything (and more!) that the iPhone can do. Plus, all the apps you can get for the HTC are free. Check out this site if you want to download some apps for an HTC: http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/software-2-date.html

D


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Laptop


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

The only problem with a windows mobile is that it NEEDS the massive CPU and ram because the OS is just awful. The other thing with them is that they are not finger friendly at all, even the HTC interface is nothing other than skin deep and it annoys the hell out of me as you have to keep whipping the stylus out to press on some stupidly small button on a screen once you go below that skin.
Its very much PDA which makes phone calls IMO and having tried several generations of it I had enough and switched.
They are a good device boot they should make their mind up where they are going with it, doesn't look like 6.5 is going to fix much of that either.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Harmony remote control, absolutely required to get the TV and HTPC working together in a family friendly way.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Mobile phone ,am waiting till june for the nokia n97 beast.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

dezzy said:


> Yep, the touch diamond is great :thumb: Had it for almost a year now and other than the battery life I can't really fault it. But I work at a PC all day anyway so can charge it at my desk.
> 
> Can't wait til the Touch Diamond 2 comes out soon. The specs are even better.
> D


I currently have the samsung omnia which I love but the screen is too small for me, that is why I have my eye on the tough HD, the only thing is it doesn't have a flashlight which I find useful


----------



## leviathan_uk (Dec 4, 2008)

my xbox360 and my iphone oh and my son lol


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

my ipod

hi-fi

laptop


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Dunkwho said:


> Harmony remote control, absolutely required to get the TV and HTPC working together in a family friendly way.


Now there is something I forgot about. It just plain works once you have it setup with your gear. Even the wife can now play a movie on our telly from the Popcorn Hour without asking me what she needs to do.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

My Laptop.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

my phone, i must take it out of my pocket 50+ times a day


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

In my opinion, not really a Gadget, but my PC coupled to the Internet, to communicate, and get updated with things, iv no need for a £300 pocket sized device, when iv got more on my PC.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I can live without all my gadgets, and frequently have to - it cleanses the soul...

However, ones I like are the iMac I'm typing on and my E71.


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

It used to be my Palm T3, now it's the Iphone. 
Take one look at the big numbers in the phone dialing window and old eyes will appreciate the Iphone.
-John C.


----------

